
Apple's iPhone may have outsold Android nearly 6-to-1 - peter123
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/01/20/apples_iphone_may_have_outsold_android_nearly_6_to_1.html
======
josefresco
Yes and ...?

I'm sorry but Android will come on like a quiet tidal surge and soon you'll
see 10-20 models running it (each with moderate sales). It will make the
iPhone look like a (still very profitable) niche product in comparison.

------
axod
Hopefully in the next iteration the GPhone won't have an abysmal keyboard,
terrible build quality etc. If they get those right they could make some
headway.

~~~
icey
I have an iPhone and a GPhone... The iPhone's hardware feels vastly superior
to the google phone. That being said, I strongly prefer Android to the the
iPhone OS (I'm not sure what the actual designation is for iPhone OS X).

I also prefer writing software for Android; it feels less restrictive to me.

It will be interesting to see where the chips are stacked after a couple of
years.

------
Silentio
It can't help that the only Android phone on the market currently is on
T-Mobile. T-Mobile is a deal breaker.

~~~
jm4
You could say the same thing about the iPhone being locked to ATT. Personally,
I consider ATT to be a deal breaker so I never gave any consideration to the
iPhone. I really don't care how good of a phone it is. On the other hand, I
have been with T-Mobile for 5 years and like the service so the G1 was an easy
choice. I'm sure there are plenty of others that would say the same thing
about either carrier as well. I doubt the choice of carrier had much impact on
the bottom line relative to the iPhone.

~~~
srn
Depends where you live. Some places tmobile has terrible coverage and ATT has
good coverage. For me tmobile is a deal breaker but I would happily use ATT.

------
gotsomeideas
What a dumb title. Its like saying "the MacBook Pro outsold Linux 10-to-1!" It
doesn't make any sense. They're really talking about the G1, not Android.

~~~
DenisM
It's not dumb. As a developer I care about install base and this is a valid
comparison.

~~~
gotsomeideas
No, its not. No one is selling Android, they're selling the G1. The iPhone
can't outsell Android because it's freely available software meant to run on a
multitude of devices. You can't compare a single device to a platform that is
currently only available on one device. If you're basing your decisions as a
developer on this information, you're missing the big picture.

